# Strut bar for 2012 1.8



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

My 1992 DeVille cam stock with that strut bar, had to constantly remove it, to swing out the relay boxes so I could get at the rear spark plugs.

But the real problem is single wishbone suspension, sure costing us a lot of money with tire wear by eliminating that second wishbone. Rotating the tires does not prevent this wear, just spreads it out.

Another major problem was rusted out shock towers, piece of tin exposed to road salt. Wasn't worth trying to replace those because where they were tack welded to was also rusted out.

Solution is to haul that POS to a salvage yard and buy a new one. Keeps the economy going for the rich guys, us little guys are paying a huge price. If we had any brains, would leave this crap in the showrooms. All of us would to make a point.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

In dealing with crooked insurance companies and their attorneys, adding that strut bar would give them good reason to avoid a claim. because that crush design would be limited by this strut bar. Even if you were rear ended!

Not dealing with logic, dealing with crooks.

Son was also rear ended, his battle with the culprits insurance company was using refurbished parts. But fortunately the damage was less than $10,000.00 so could threatened them in small claims court, they gave in, because they already knew they would lose. 

Not in my situation, damage was way over $10,000.00, and in 40 years, our small claims court is still at $10,000, they never heard about inflation! Only alternative was to hire another crooked attorney and wouldn't make any difference if he won or lost in a civil law suit, his fee would far outweigh any advantage. So had to just bend over and smile. Don't need an attorney in small claims court and can defend myself. 

Just saying, adding that strut bar may lead you to some very serious consequences, is a modification to the structural aspects of your vehicle. Just don't get hit by some idiot or drive into a tree.


----------



## RDraper2 (Jul 1, 2016)

Quick update here: A fellow CruzeTalk reader contacted me about sending him one. I've learned that shipping should be around $20 through USPS. I've also made some small changes that should stiffen it up a bit, and I hope to report back after tomorrow's test drive. Still, my website's contact form is the best way to reach me.

I'm seeing good replies, thanks guys! There was law that was passed that is supposed to prevent companies from denying warranty coverage for dumb stuff. They have to prove it was the cause of the failure. Again, we aren't dealing with logic though so it would still be an ordeal. I've decided to paint mine black so as not to draw attention when I take it in for regular maintenance. The nice thing about these is that it takes one minute flat to remove it!


----------



## larlar75 (Apr 30, 2015)

Sucks that you can't use strut bars on the 2016 Cruze..


----------

